# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  استئناف القاهرة ..  ترفض حضانة الأم لأطفالها !!..

## الباحث عن العدالة

استئناف القاهرة ..  ترفض حضانة الأم لأطفالها !!..جريدة الجمهورية 5/2/2009**   وجود الأبناء فى الأٍسرة من أسس تدعيمها وترابط الأب والأم ولكن فى حالة الانفصال والطلاق تطفوا مشكلة حضانة ورؤية الأبناء على السطح وأحياناًِ يستخدم كل  طرف سلاح الأطفال للضغط على الطرف الآخر .. هذه الزهرات البريئة تصبح وسيلة للانتفاع والتعذيب.
حول هذه المشكلة التي تمس أفراد الأٍسرة وتؤثر على نشأة وتكوين الأبناء كان هذا الموضوع من داخل أورقة المحكمة.
قضت محكمة استئناف القاهرة بتأييد الحكم الصادر من محكمة أول درجة برفض دعوة مطلقة بحضانة صغارها الثلاثة بعد أن تخلت عنهم لمطلقها لمدة (3) سنوات، ولم تتخذ خلال تلك الفترة أية إجراءات قانونية لرؤية صغارها وفضلت إقامة دعوة نفقة عدة ومؤخر صداقها أصدر الحكم المستشار محمد الشاذلي رئيس المحكمة وعضوية المستشارين فتحي عزت و جمال محمد ..  قالت المحكمة فى حيثيات الحكم: إن الزوج طلق زوجته عام 2001 وكان الصغار للأم وهم: أحمد ومحمد وعمر فى سن الحضانة إلا أنهم تخلت عن حضانتهم وسواء كان التخلي باختيارها أو جبراً عنها كما تدعى بصحيفتي الدعوى والاستئناف إلا أنها لم تلجأ للطريق الذي رسمه القانون والحصول على قرار من النيابة العامة بتسليم المحضرين إليها، حيث أنها سارعت بمطالبة مطلقها بنفقة عدة ومؤخر صداقها ولم تتخذ إجراءات من أجل حضانتها لصغارها إلا بعد ثلاث سنوات احتضن خلالها الأب أولادة بالتربية والرعاية والتعليم بتفوق أثبت معه للمحكمة أن نفع الصغار يتحقق فى استمرار حضانته لهم. ويضحى معه الاستئناف فى غير محله، حيث من المقرر شرعاً أن مدار الحضانة على نفع الحضور فمتى تحقق وجب المصير إليه بدون التفات إلى حق الأب والحضانة.
**   ويعلق سامي على .. الخبير الإجتماعى ورئيس مكتب شبرا لتسوية المنازعات الأسرية: أن الأم ليس من حقها التنازل عن حضانتها لأولادها، لأنهم جزأ من أمومتها ، حتى ولو سولت لها نفسها أن تفعل هذا فى لحظة ضعف، فستتحول الحضانة إلى من يليها بالترتيب، أي للجدة "للأم"ثم الجدة "للأب" والحقيقة أن هذا نادراً ما يحدث، فالأم تضحى بكل شئ من أجل أبنائها.. وحق الطفل بالحضانة لا يتهاون فيه حتى لو اضطرت الأم بالتنازل تحت ضغط ، والوضع يختلف إذا هي تنازلت عن حقها فى مسكن أو أجر الحضانة.. فلا يجوز المطالبة به مرة ثانية، حتى لو ردها الزوج لعصمته ثم أعاد تطليقها.
**    بينما هناء زكى .. الخبير النفسي بمكتب الخليفة لتسوية المنازعات الأسرية ترى أن تخلى الأم عن أطفالها بشكل رسمي فى صيغة تنازل مسألة فى غاية القسوة على الصغار، خاصة إذا استغلها الأب لتوسيع الفجوة بينهم وبين أمهم غير مبالي بحالتهم النفسية.. وتضيف أن هؤلاء الصغار سيجدون فى كلمة ماما على لسان زويهم من  الأطفال إحدى أدوات التعذيب النفسي ، وستجعلهم يزدادون كرهاً لوالدتهم التي تركتهم برغبتها، وقد يبحثون عن بديل للأم والأب معاً يشكل خطورة حقيقية، كما ستتكون لديهم صورة سلبية عن الزواج فيكونون فى المستقبل إما حريصين جداً على الأسرة حتى لا تتكرر هذه الصورة، أو يصابون بنوع من اللامبالاة لأن أمهم تركتهم، ورغم هذا عاشوا وكبروا..
**    المستشار عبدالله الباجا .. رئيس محكمة استئناف أسرة القاهرة.. يقول: إن المقصود بحضانة الصغير احتياجه لخدمة النساء، وتخلى الأم عن هذا الالتزام له جزاء ، وهو انتقال الحضانة لمن يليها ، وهو عقاب كافي عندما تفيق الأم خاصة إذا كان التنازل ليس وليد إكراه، أما فى حالة وجود ضغوط معنوية أو إكراه، فيجوز لها بعد الطلاق الرجوع عن هذا التنازل حتى لو كان موثقاً أو لو صدر بتنازلها حكم باعتباره إكراهاً معنوياً.. خاصة أنه تم قبل توقيع الطلاق، كما يرى أن هذا النوع من الأمهات نوع قاس جداً، وأوشك على أن تكون ظاهرة سيئة عندما نجد أم تتخلى عن صغارها بعد أن كانت الأم إلى عهد قريب تضحى بحياتها كلها من أجل أولادها.. فما يحدث غريب على مجتمعنا، فحتى لو كانت هناك خلافات زوجية يمكنها ن تطلب التطليق مما يحفظ حقها فى رعاية أطفالها.

----------


## desha_2100

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أرجو من كاتب هذا الموضوع رفع صورة من هذا الحكم او ارساله على بريدى* *mostafa.mabrouk@hotmail.com**  ان أمكن ذلك وذلك لحاجتى لعمل بحث فيه فى الدراسات العليا وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------

